# China  Village Protest: Villagers Under Siege Mourn In Massive Funeral Procession



## High_Gravity (Dec 16, 2011)

China Wukan Village Protest: Villagers Under Siege Mourn In Massive Funeral Procession









> BEIJING  A man from a southern Chinese fishing village whose death in police custody helped spark a rare revolt was given a hero's farewell Friday as thousands of tearful residents mourned what they called his sacrifice for them.
> 
> Wukan, a village of 20,000, has for months been the site of simmering protests by locals who say officials sold farmland to developers without their consent.
> 
> ...



China Wukan Village Protest: Villagers Under Siege Mourn In Massive Funeral Procession


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 17, 2011)

The article is flawed in calling public resistance to bullshit "rare." Stuff like this happens all the time in China but the CCP stamps out reporting of it  as much as they can.


----------



## waltky (Dec 31, 2011)

Villagers' complaints ruled legitimate...

*China says Wukan anger was justified*
_Sun, Jan 01, 2012 - DIGGING DEEP:An investigation into the complaints leveled by the villagers is still ongoing, but already it has uncovered embezzlement by a local CCP leader_


> Residents of a southern China village who tested the Chinese Communist Partys (CCP) control with more than a week of protests had legitimate complaints about a land grab that sparked the rebellion, Xinhua news agency has said.  Ten days of protests over confiscated farmland and the death of a protest organizer in Wukan in booming Guangdong Province earlier this month drew widespread attention as a rebuff to the stability-obsessed government.  The standoff ended after authorities offered concessions in a rare example of the government backing down to mobilized citizens.
> 
> The residents had legitimate complaints against officials over wrongdoing concerning land use and financial management, Xinhua said in a report released late on Friday, citing a provincial investigation team.  In terms of land use, the provincial investigators ... found that Lufeng Fengtian livestock company used more land than was officially approved, it cited investigator Yang Junbo, deputy head of Guangdongs Land and Resources Department, as saying.  Another company, Guangdong Yidazhou Group, was in arrears with its land compensation to village residents, Yang added.  The villages former CCP secretary, Xue Chang, also embezzled money to buy a vehicle for personal use, Xinhua said.  The investigation continues, the report added, without providing further details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2011)

Nothing dampens the undies of the CCP more than rural uprisings and religious movements.


----------



## rdean (Dec 31, 2011)

&#8220;The &#8216;Great Society&#8217; has not worked and it&#8217;s put us into the modern welfare state,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;If you look at China, they don&#8217;t have food stamps. If you look at China, they&#8217;re in a very different situation. They save for their own retirement security&#8230;They don&#8217;t have the modern welfare state and China&#8217;s growing. And so what I would do is look at the programs that LBJ gave us with the Great Society and they&#8217;d be gone.&#8221; 

What Republican Presidential Candidate said we should be more like China?


----------



## Crackerjack (Dec 31, 2011)

waltky said:


> Villagers' complaints ruled legitimate...
> 
> *China says Wukan anger was justified*
> _Sun, Jan 01, 2012 - DIGGING DEEP:An investigation into the complaints leveled by the villagers is still ongoing, but already it has uncovered embezzlement by a local CCP leader_
> ...


They'll execute Xue Chang and some other mid-level government members for corruption and use that to show that they're cracking down on it.  Otherwise it'll go back to business as usual.

In reality, the mistake made here was the officials not being able to keep their corruption on the down low.


----------

